# Chicken Pincushion



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Jenny D has a new tutorial - a chicken pincushion! Cute!!!

http://land.missouriquiltco.com/chicken-pincushions/


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

She is a wonderful teacher. :goodjob:

I might try making a chicken pincushion when the garden slows down. These would make great items for a bazaar. :nanner:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks very cute!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana:
I want to make some of these.....they are so cute.....
bopeep


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

My little project for this afternoon....so much fun to make...
bopeep


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I bet you can't make just 1...:nana:
bopeep


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

These are addicting, and no, you can't make just one. These are perfect to use up scraps of ribbon or other trim. I used some ribbon by wrapping it into figure eights and sewing it in the middle, then into the seam for the chicken's comb. Oh. My. Goodness. The result was absolutely adorable. If you use lots of little ribbon scraps, you can have a "frizzled" chicken.

I'm telling ya, don't get started on these unless you want to get addicted and spend the whole week in the sewing room!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Becka said:


> These are addicting, and no, you can't make just one. These are perfect to use up scraps of ribbon or other trim. I used some ribbon by wrapping it into figure eights and sewing it in the middle, then into the seam for the chicken's comb. Oh. My. Goodness. The result was absolutely adorable. If you use lots of little ribbon scraps, you can have a "frizzled" chicken.
> 
> I'm telling ya, don't get started on these unless you want to get addicted and spend the whole week in the sewing room!


Please post some pictures....I would Love to see them....I haven't used ribbon yet.....but I think now I need to.......


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay here is my first one. Thanks for the link. I'll make some of these for my yard sale. They are so cute!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Bopeep, mine keep disappearing as the kids or dogs "borrow" them to play with. Next time I make some, I'll try to post a pic. Also, you can use odd buttons or beads for the eyes.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's number 2 LOL


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What are your stuffing choices?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> Here's number 2 LOL
> 
> View attachment 34715


LOL....we told you......:nanner::hobbyhors
But I do have to say I am up to 16...the last few I made I added fish tank marbles...I did that to add weight....my sister wants one for her kitchen...I thought that would help it stay in place...........we are having a family gathering in a couple weeks and I am taking some these for little gifts....some are going to the church my son pastors for the craft fair.....
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's #3 haha









I went to wally world tonight and got a 20 lb bag of rice for $9.00...does that tell you anything? :hysterical:

I use 3/4 rice and finish off with the poly fiber fill.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't stop!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bandwagon:
Glad to have you on the bandwagon.....LOL
These are soooo much fun to make......I ran out a fiberfill......got to get more....I also want to try some crushed walnut shells or rice....
Your chicks are so CUTE !!!!!!
Keep em Comin !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Bopeep! I priced the lizard litter at Petco and it was almost 12 dollars for 10 qts. Rice was quite a bit cheaper, so I went with that.
When I have time i will look at other stores for the lizard litter to see if I can find it cheaper someplace else.
How about a close up of the rest of your chicks. They are to small in your pic to see them well.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I think this is a little better......


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I almost had one to show, but it disappeared with the mashed potatoes and gravy......


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Flaming hot chicks, I like it!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Country chick


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Another CUTE one...
I Love Her......:clap:
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, glad you are enjoying them. I love collecting buttons, and now I have a great use for them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the different variations of combs you are using. 

I made several when I was in the mountains last week, but haven't stuffed them yet. To stuff pincushions, I line it with scraps of batting and then use Lizard Litter (ground walnut shells) for the inside. It helps keep pins and needles sharp and gives a nice weight to the item. 
I'll stuff a few today and post picks.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Any reason kitty litter wouldn't work?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Chixarecute said:


> Any reason kitty litter wouldn't work?


I read somewhere that some people do use kitty litter....
bopeep


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd be concerned about kitty litter dulling the pins and needles since the granules are so large. I know some people use sandblasting sand, but I have no idea where to get it around here. Lizard litter is cheap enough -- I ordered 3 large bags from Petco.com last year for $25.00 delivered. That's a lot of lizard litter. 

I haven't stuffed mine yet as I need to do it outside and the last two days have been too windy. Plus I want to make more and stuff them all at the same time. But here's a pic of the unstuffed ones. They are made from batik charm squares.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Today's chicken is with a 5 inch square.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I made this one tonight. I love it. 









Side 1









Side 2


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love her........she even has a 'dark' side......:goodjob:
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I couldn't find matching buttons I liked for eyes. So I took two pale blue ones and hot glued plastic jewels in the center of the buttons.
I like how it turned out. It's fun playing with different options for details on them.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm making a "sand bag" (like a beanbag, made from scraps) to put in the bottom of mine, then using fiberfill to stuff the rest. The sand gives it some weight. You can get sandbox grade sand pretty cheap and it goes a long way.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Ooh, all those stuffed animals the dog tore up---I kept the little packets of plastic beads that the maker stuffs in the bottoms of the legs!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't forget to post pics of your finished chicks!! 

This one i gave a bigger beak and bigger eyes.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

bopeep said:


> I Love her........she even has a 'dark' side......:goodjob:
> bopeep


She has multiple personality disorder. . .LOL! Sounds like a real chicken we once had!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My mother made hers in a quilting class, the log cabin pattern (2 squares) - still going strong. It's filled with buckshot - never gets bumped off to the floor or rolled over. Only 3 inches. Thanks to you I'll know how to keep it going! Great functional design, not just another pretty chickie.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing it Cowgirl!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am liking the flowered ones. This looks pink, but really it is more orange.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh, great comb and eyes!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

She is way too CUTE........
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This page shows a chicken using 2 prairie points for a tail. I will have to try that and see how I like it.

http://rachelwetzlerquilts.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That one looks just like my mom's style - the bead eyes are supposed to pull the head in for shaping, doesn't show well in photos. I do like the double tail for separating needle sizes and of course threadless needles never get pushed inside.

It's my choice for machine sewing, you still have hand needles but not mixed in with the pins so you can just reach over and grab with no pokes under the fingernails.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's is another way to do the comb too.

http://redfarmhouse.blogspot.jp/2012/03/chicken-pin-cushion-tutorial-giveaway.html


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried one with 2 tails today. I like it.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is my latest...
DIXIE CHICK
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see a pic?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry about that ...let me try again....here she is...
Dixie Chick

bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

She's cute! Is that yarn for the comb?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> She's cute! Is that yarn for the comb?


 
Thank You.....I used narrow ribbon for the comb......
I can make more now....I took a lot of them to the family get together Sat. and gave them as little gifts....they Loved them....I also sent a bunch of them with my son for the craft fair they are having at church..... 
bopeep


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I finally finished my little flock and now am planning on making chicks from 3-1/2" squares. I think I might use calicoes for them as the batiks have a rather large design.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> I finally finished my little flock and now am planning on making chicks from 3-1/2" squares. I think I might use calicoes for them as the batiks have a rather large design.


That is a CUTE little flock of chicks you have there.....
bopeep


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like you fussy cut those batiks, I love them the most!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

They would make cute bean bags that you could throw thru a "nest" hole in a box at your next "hen" party.  My grandkids would like doing that too! They are SOOO cute!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great idea sunflower. 

Here's old red eye today. haha


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Love Her......
bopeep


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I used prairie points for the comb on this one.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:
Awwwww.....she is sooooo cute....Great Job....
bopeep


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh la la! All fabric is more pleasing to me, though the felt has held up well. I suspect the design came from bean bag toys - it's a quizzical shape when you see the two squares lapped over in stripes.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was having chicken withdraws. I've been to busy to sew for awhile. My daughter designed the chicken she wanted and I made it this morning. I called it safari chicken. LOL


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love that wild mane ... err, comb. I need to make some more as well as all mine have flown the coop.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

flowergurl said:


> I was having chicken withdraws. I've been to busy to sew for awhile. My daughter designed the chicken she wanted and I made it this morning. I called it safari chicken. LOL
> 
> View attachment 36117


 
That is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The safari chicken is absolutely adorable! Tell your dd she did good! :goodjob:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That's taking the chickie to a new level!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been busy again. I just HAD to make a chicken today. LOL


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This one looks ready for the Christmas Tree!


----------

